# Antonio Carraro TRX9400 hydraulic issues



## Sweetpea (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi 
We have a Antonio Carrero TRX9400.
We have been having a few issues with it.
Is there anywhere in which we can purchase or download a work shop manual for our Carraro. (In English).
Anyone know where we may find one please.?

Also we are having trouble with the hydrollics at the moment
~ there not lifting and on the rare occasion they do, they go very slowly..

~if I losen off the valve the flow doesn't go as it needs the pressure.
Is anyone able to give me any assistance or advice please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
We don't know how long you have had this tractor, or how familiar you are with it, so you may have to pardon my thoughts. Is the hydraulic fluid reservoir topped up? Are your engine revs up to, not necessarily increase the hydraulic pressure, but to increase volume or flow to make the three point raise quicker.


----------



## Sweetpea (Feb 12, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> We don't know how long you have had this tractor, or how familiar you are with it, so you may have to pardon my thoughts. Is the hydraulic fluid reservoir topped up? Are your engine revs up to, not necessarily increase the hydraulic pressure, but to increase volume or flow to make the three point raise quicker.


Hi Pogobill
Thank u for your message greatly appreciated.Yein answer to your message:~
yes that is all working. 
Im not sure exactly but I believe it maybe to do with the pick up or a sticking bypass valve running it back into the reservoir.
Strongly I can drive around with slasher on the back stuck in down position and randomly it will just lift up.
I'm hoping the forum members may have some thoughts.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Sweetpea,
Your lift system may be in the "draft control" mode. This mode is used for plowing to keep the plows in the ground and pulling consistently. It can give you some weird behavior if used where "position control" is desired. There should be a little lever somewhere on your tractor to select "draft" or "position" control mode. Or maybe you have two lift levers, one for position control and the other for draft control. Put it in "position" control, or use the appropriate lever.


----------



## Sweetpea (Feb 12, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Howdy Sweetpea,
> Your lift system may be in the "draft control" mode. This mode is used for plowing to keep the plows in the ground and pulling consistently. It can give you some weird behavior if used where "position control" is desired. There should be a little lever somewhere on your tractor to select "draft" or "position" control mode. Or maybe you have two lift levers, one for position control and the other for draft control. Put it in "position" control, or use the appropriate lever.


Thank u I will try that and let u know how I go.


----------



## Sweetpea (Feb 12, 2021)

Sweetpea said:


> Thank u I will try that and let u know how I go.


Hi HarveyW
I had a look and unfortunately that isn't the problem.
Any other ideas?


----------



## Peter Bettersafe (4 mo ago)

Sweetpea said:


> Hi
> We have a Antonio Carrero TRX9400.
> We have been having a few issues with it.
> Is there anywhere in which we can purchase or download a work shop manual for our Carraro. (In English).
> ...


How did you end up
I also have one played with all the switches and buttons 
found that if your battery level is low or alternator not charging properly all controls shut down at random 
usually power take off then any other electro sensitive items 

need to get new altenator


----------

